# Baseball 2008...Free Agent chatter



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

OK the other baseball thread got too long and died. The free agent season started 10 minutes ago. Let's hear some predictions. Trades will probably make more news this offseason than FA signings. I think the Yanks have a good chance to land Santana, but not if the Twins want Cano like current rumors are saying.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Also, does anybody here play in fantasy baseball leagues? I'm ususally very active in a ton of leagues. Almost all on Yahoo. Always looking for people that would be active in the league all year.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I play in yahoo public leagues, usually about 3 to 4 teams going at a time.
right now I have 4 hockey teams.
It would be cool to get a private league or two for APC members only.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

BTW, since I am an AL and Angel fan living in an NL town I don't get alot of current up to dates on my team so I don't follow as much as I used to, so I am kind of clueless as to what is going on right now in the offseason. Will be back in HB CA for thanksgiving and then again for x-mas, so I will get a chance to catch up then and see the Ducks play day after thanksgiving, hopefully around x-mas also.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

goalcreas said:


> I play in yahoo public leagues, usually about 3 to 4 teams going at a time.
> right now I have 4 hockey teams.
> It would be cool to get a private league or two for APC members only.


I usually have a couple teams in Yahoo Public leagues and I get 1 or 2 in the Yahoo Plus leagues. You prefer H2H or Roto? I do both. People tend to stay more active in H2H in my experience. I'd love to get enough people together for a private league.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I always play roto but that is bacause it is public, I think for a private group that h2h could end up being better, heck why not one of each with all the same teams.
by same teams I mean same managers, not same rosters.
I make sure to stay active by setting my line up 1 month in advance (min) that way if I can't get to it over a weekend or for a few days I don't make a bonehead move and have a bunch of players on the bench who hit HR's or score goals and then guys with the night off in a players spot.
Of course I check as often as I can to make sure there are not injuries or to see if a starting pitcher is not going to make his regular start, just makes it easier in the end, especially with all the upcoming holiday travel.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I think it will be interesting to see where Arod will go. The Red Sox might loose Lowell which I think will be a real shame. I don't know who else on the Sox is in danger of leaving. What other big profile players are in play besides Arod?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Lowell is not going to go anywhere. The only way I could see him leaving is if he had some major beef with people on the team and it doesn't seem that is the case. The Red Sox will pay him market value.

I don't know where A-Rod goes. I knew he would come crying back to the Yanks because the imaginary market for him that Boras pumped into his head does not exist. If he comes back to the Yankees it will be on the Yankkes terms. Not Boras terms. Has anyone seen this report?

The only real free agent hype besides that is the center fielders with Hunter, Jones and Rowand. I would LOVE to see the Yankees go after Rowand. He's the type of hard nose hustle player they need around some of the younger guys coming up. Hunter is not bad either but I want no part of Andruw Jones.

The most interesting stories this off-season are going to come by way of trade. Miguel Cabrera, Johan Santana, possibly Scott Rolen.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeahh, the free-agent pickings are way too slim. Twins look like they're in trouble. They either need to spend huge to keep Santana and Hunter or go the Dback way and rely on youth next season.

Is Troy Percival on the free agent market? I know he signed a minor league contract with the Cardinals last year, is that up?

The Yankees are talking to A-Rod? How can any pinstripe fan respect their team after they "firmly" said they would not pursue him.

For the Dodgers, I'd rather keep the talent we have than give up everything for one or two big bats, especially since Loney and Kemp have shown that they can become middle of the order hitters. Baseball is a sport where one big name doesn't really do too much for you, excluding the pitcher. Just doesn't make sense to give up 4 major league-ready players for one.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

As a Yankee fan I don't want A-Rod back. Yes he's the greatest player in the game but he's a clubhouse cancer. If he does come back it will be on the Yanks terms. Read the article. They would deduct from him the money they lost from the Rangers when he opted out. I don't see him coming back though. I just don't see him swallowing his pride enough to have that egg on his face.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Lowell wants a four year contract, they offered him three years and he turned it down. They offered him more money than Ortiz gets, and Lowell turned it down. We'll see


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Clubhouse Cancer is the best description of A-rod I have ever heard.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

What a boring offseason. A-Rod staying, Lowell staying, no huge trades. I hope the winter meetings provide some more action.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

I still get to root for Lowell, and against A-Rod. I'm happy


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I hope the Yankees pull the offer to Rivera before he accepts it. What a pompous ass. He wants a 4th year or an option year so he's holding out on the most money ever offered to a reliever. I think the Yanks should take that $45 mil and give it to Cordero for 4 or 5 years. Rivera is done. I think the only reason they showed interest in resigning Rivera is because Posada wouldn't come back if they weren't trying to bring Rivera back too.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Bonds going to jail, Glavine back with the Braves..

All is well in the baseball world


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

My money says Bonds does no jail time.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

What a shame uke:


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

He's gonna be the OJ of baseball. It's just a matter of time until the Sharptons of the world show up to support him.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

It would be something if they ended up cellies 
Bonds and OJ on the chain gang


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

dam. Rivera took the deal.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

LOL! I think OJ is done this time, but I will leave that alone! I understand what you are saying Mike, but I don't think the Sharpton crowd would touch it with a ten foot pole. There must be some pretty solid new evidence of pergury for them to go after Bonds four years after he testified. I doubt he will do serious time, but something is going to happen.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Hunter to the Angels for a cool 16 mil a year


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

What a dumb move by the Angels. I think they only did it because they felt they needed to do something...anything. Now they have Mathews Jr. and his 5 yr $50mil contract riding the bench and have further blocked Reggie Willlits from the chance at a full time job. The Angels are ususally smart with these things, but they did a horrible job this time. Besides, Rowand is the best FA center fielder on the market. I would rather have given that money to him.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

The signing of Hunter for the Angels gives them a major surplus of good outfielders, some of whom they can trade, Willits or Juan Rivera to name some. That being said, I think they stand a very good chance of getting Miguel Cabrera since the Marlins want an OF in the package and the Angels have an extra pitcher now. So how many people are going to join this fantasy baseball league? I'm very interested.  Hopefully there'll be at least 10 competitive teams that stay active all year.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Yahoo leagues have 12 teams in them. I'm sure we'll find enough to fill it between now & then.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I agree the Hunter deal was a good one and well thought out by the Angels leaving them with lots options.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Winter meetings coming up this week. Should be an interesting week. 
The Mets got robbed by Washington. Granted, Milledge was over-hyped but he was still worth more than what they got back. In addition, the Mets now lost one of their top bargaining chips and still have a garbage rotation. 

Now that Haren and Bedard will probably be traded, any teams that lose out on the Santana sweepstakes have some pretty good alternatives.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

wow... Cabrera and Willis to the Tigers


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah that was a surprise. The Angels are having a tough off-season. First no ARod now no Cabrera. They are going to have to make some kind of big move this week. They are not good enough right now to just stay put the way they are. I love watching the Muts struggle to find someone that will trade them a pitcher. Their prospects are not what they were made out to be. Everybody knows that except for the Mets.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Maybe the Angels will finally get the now washed-up Tejada.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Can't wait to see that Mitchell report on Thursday. That's gonna make for some good talk radio.


----------

